# Model 247 887550 - Too slow



## kcbooth13 (Jan 3, 2014)

Craftsman Snow Blower / 22 inch / Electric Start / Self-driven

My primary complaint about this model is that I have to walk too slowly while operating it. Is there a way that I can increase the speed at which the snow blower runs/drives?

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------

